# Problème avec le nouveau site de la caisse dépargne



## Pleinpopossum (2 Juin 2008)

Tssss ils ont changé le site de la caisse d'épargne. Ca semble tourner sous firefox mais mon pauvre safari 10.5.3 n'aime pas ! Une honte de nos jours de produire de telles bouzes !!!

Avez vous le même genre d'expérience que moi ?


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Juin 2008)

Oui! mais sur Firefox... j'ai eu quelques problemes pour me connecter


----------



## Nephou (2 Juin 2008)

Si je puis me permettre, et je le peux, le forum nommé _Internet_ est le plus à même d&#8217;accueillir ce genre de discussion&#8230;

hop la passe à moi-même


----------



## jugnin (2 Juin 2008)

Chez moi ça fonctionne. J'ai plein de sous, c'est cool.


----------



## boodou (3 Juin 2008)

cela ne fonctionne ni sur Firefox ni sur Safari chez moi !
...
aurais-je perdu mon pognon ?


----------



## @ngel (3 Juin 2008)

Pleinpopossum a dit:


> Tssss ils ont changé le site de la caisse d'épargne. Ca semble tourner sous firefox mais mon pauvre safari 10.5.3 n'aime pas ! Une honte de nos jours de produire de telles bouzes !!!
> 
> Avez vous le même genre d'expérience que moi ?



J'ai le même souci avec le site ebuyclub

*REPONSE D'ORANGE SERVICE*

Bonjour et bienvenue chez Orange,

Dans votre e-mail du 02/06/08, vous m'alertez sur l'accés au site 
www.ebuyclub.com impossible suite mise-à-jour de la Livebox Sagem.

Effectivement, les tests que je viens d'effectuer confirment la 
difficulté que vous rencontrez. Ce "bug" n'affecte que la Livebox Sagem 
Mise-à-jour et les Mac-Intosh OSX.

J'alerte immédiatement notre service d'expertise réseau afin qu'il 
prenne en charge cet incident. L'accés à ce site sera à nouveau possible
sous quelques jours.

Je vous prie de bien vouloir accepter mes excuses au nom de Orange 
Internet.


----------



## magoule (3 Juin 2008)

idem safari et firefox..


----------



## al02 (3 Juin 2008)

J'ai accés à mes comptes sous Jaguar 10.2.3 et Firefox 1.0 

Mais problème avec Camino.


----------



## bubsy (3 Juin 2008)

Idem pour moi (Safari Nok). Plutôt la honte pour une société aussi grande...

Je vais leur envoyer un e-mail !!!

Faites-en de même ;-)

Bonne soirée


----------



## jugnin (3 Juin 2008)

Mon seul souci, _à part celui de ne pas savoir que faire des mes thunes_, c'est que l'identifiant et le mot de passe ne sont plus mémorisés par Safari. 

Une honte pour une société de cette taille !

Je vais leur envoyer deux emails !


----------

